# growing crinums emerse?



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Is it possible to revert submerse-growing Crinum species to emerse growth? Everytime my Crinums poke their leaves out of the water, it dries and dies. Would it require special care to grow it in bog conditions?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

It depends on the variety.

I tried growing Crinum thianum emersed last year and all I could do is keep the bulb alive. After repotting it in plain garden soil and submerging it, it put on more growth in a week an it did all last year.

Crinum americanum is a bog plant and grows quite successfully emersed.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Can Crinum americanum be grown fully submersed? I'm beginning to think, due to the length of their leaves, Crinums thaianum, calamistratum and aquatica can't be grown emerse and only their flowers can grow out of the water.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Thant's been my experiene with the 3 aquatic varieties. Unlike other plants growing emersed, Crinums don't have the substance to emerge from the water surface.

I've not tried growing americanum submerged, but a fellow member of GWAPA uses them as a vegetative filter and I believe they are growing in gravel in a tank under a couple inches of water with the leaves emerged.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks. I guess I won't risk doing it anymore then.


----------

